# The Guardian Kennels - Waco Texas??



## jtexasb (Aug 9, 2014)

Has anyone purchased from or dealt with the Guardian Kennels located in Waco, Texas. I am trying to get a feel for their reputation and breeding program.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I went to the website. They have thirteen bitches. Bred or planned breedings for all it seemed. Didn't read anywhere that they do anything with all these dogs, except the whole family pitches in to take care of them. This is a family occupation. I'll be interested in what other people think, who know those lines better...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd pass. I noticed Leo will be bred at 13mos. No thanks.


----------



## Sowlhowl (Aug 4, 2014)

When I first started looking for a breeder I was referred to guardian kennels. I called them, spoke with the owner and went out for a visit. None of their dogs are titled, no health testing. They have several litters at a time. Me and my husband RAN away from this breeder. They are bad news.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have no knowledge of the breeder in question, so I can't comment on them. But I wanted to applaud you for doing your homework when looking for a pup!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I did not want to say "run" since I have no first hand knowledge. But the first thing I noticed was there appears to be no health testing which is unacceptable. And way, way, WAY too many dogs. Churnin' out puppies. Ugh.


----------



## jtexasb (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I also had the same vibe to run! I know websites are not always the best source of information for a breeder, but I to thought there were several red flags.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I have 2 dogs from guardian kennel. If anyone has any questions about them, feel free to pm me. I can understand why y'all say run, however there are a lot of us who are very very happy with our dogs and would recommend them for someone wanting a family pet. I think if you're looking for a sch dog, this isn't the place. But I know he has fostered dogs when one if the owners had to do 6 months of chemo and couldn't take care of the dog for quite a while. He has also driven to go get one of his dogs out if a shelter when the dog was out there without his knowing. I do believe that he is has the dogs he breeds best interest at heart. But, I do completely understand why you would pass. But I love my girls so much and they have been extremely healthy, snake bites and torn eye lids aside. There is also a lot of support with a great Facebook group.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

glad to know those things, just way, way too many dogs for me to believe their best interests are being served. it's a business and I (personally) have a problem with that. very difficult to always have the best interests of the animals in mind when they are your source of income.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend a kennel who doesn't do health testing to anyone who wants a family pet. Don't pets deserve to be healthy too?


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

*pros n cons*

Pros, Nice looking dogs and some Titles.

Cons, In several breeds, so many dogs, too many litters at the same time, it is a business, etc.


----------



## Stormtrooper (Aug 18, 2020)

SummerwoodSoaps said:


> I have 2 dogs from guardian kennel. If anyone has any questions about them, feel free to pm me. I can understand why y'all say run, however there are a lot of us who are very very happy with our dogs and would recommend them for someone wanting a family pet. I think if you're looking for a sch dog, this isn't the place. But I know he has fostered dogs when one if the owners had to do 6 months of chemo and couldn't take care of the dog for quite a while. He has also driven to go get one of his dogs out if a shelter when the dog was out there without his knowing. I do believe that he is has the dogs he breeds best interest at heart. But, I do completely understand why you would pass. But I love my girls so much and they have been extremely healthy, snake bites and torn eye lids aside. There is also a lot of support with a great Facebook group.


I also have a beautiful black male GSD from The Guardian Kennel. He was very healthy, no worms and super clean ears. All of his ancestors are OFA good. He is associated with the “Vom Norben” Kennel.
We are very happy with our dog. He turned out to be everything we dreamed of.
As summer said Joe is knowledgeable and kind and stays in touch with the people and the puppies he sold.
Shiner Vom Norben 
Trouble Vom Norben
These are my dogs sire and dam


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very old thread


----------

